# FRITZ!Box 7320 FW 100.04.88 Syncproblem



## Hancock (10. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich habe heute unsere FritzBox 7320 von der Firmware 100.04.86 auf die 100.04.88 geflasht. Seitdem synchronisiert sie nur noch mit 3,5 MBit/s down und 1,2 MBit/s up. Mit der alten Firmware 5 Minuten vorher hat sie noch richtig mit 16 MBit/s down und 1,2 MBit/s up synchronisiert. Hab schon 5 mal neu gestartet - keine Veränderung...

Hat noch jemand die alte FW Version und kann sie mir schicken? Mag wissen, ob's tatsächlich daran liegt, oder ob es eine andere Störung ist.

Danke schon mal,
Hancock


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2011)

Das müsste dir helfen:

ftp://ftp.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox.fon_wlan_7320/x_misc/deutsch/

Lies dir am besten noch die Readme durch.

Als normale Firmware gibt es nur die 88er Version.
Wenn nicht, einfach mal Support kontaktieren.


----------



## Hancock (10. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank, für den Link! 
Ich hab jetzt die FRITZ!Box wieder auf die alte 86er Firmware und Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und siehe da: Synchronisiert immerhin mit 14,5 MBit/s down und 1,1 MBit/s up. Das ist zwar immer noch langsamer als vorher, aber immerhin...

Ich glaub, da muss ich mich mal mit AVM in Verbindung setzen. Komisch, dass das bisher nur bei mir so war!


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2011)

Du könntest auch versuchen, deine Box durch einen Hardwarereset zurückzusetzen.
Ob du dann aber auch wieder die alte Firmware hast, ist fraglich.


----------



## Crymes (10. Januar 2011)

Was ist ein Hardwarereset? Ein Recovery?
Schau mal bei den Interneteinstellungen, da gibe es eine Balance zwischen Störung und Speed. Müssten alle hoffentlich ganz rechts stehen.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2011)

Ein Hardwarereset ist, soweit ich weiß, das Zurücksetzen mittels eines spitzen Gegenstandes, den man in eine kleine Öffnung steckt. Diese Öffnung ist meistens neben dem WLAN an/aus Schalter, so war es zumindestens bei mir.

Dazu gibt es dann noch den Softwarereset, indem man in der Benutzeroberfläche einfach den Eintrag "Werkseinstellung laden" anwählt.


----------



## Hancock (10. Januar 2011)

Bei einem Hardware-Reset werden alle Einstellungen auf Werks-, bzw. Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Die Firmware müsste aber trotzdem die zuletzt aufgespielte sein. Die alte wird bei einem Update komplett überschrieben, sonst wär sofort der Speicher aus. Der is eh knapp dimensioniert. Ich konnte nicht mal meine gesicherten Einstellungen laden, weil der Speicher voll war. Also alles nochmal einstellen.

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Regler Internet -> DSL-Informationen -> Störsicherheit. Ja, der steht auf max. Performance.

Is wirklich komisch, das Ganze. Hab bei alten FRITZ!Boxen schon so oft neue Firmwares geflasht und nie gab's Probleme... Naja, mal schaun, was der AVM Support dazu sagt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Crymes (11. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub die aktuellen Boxen haben kein so ein Schalter mehr, da kann man nur ein Recovery machen.


----------



## Hancock (11. Januar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich glaub die aktuellen Boxen haben kein so ein Schalter mehr, da kann man nur ein Recovery machen.



Stimmt, zumindest die 7320 hat keinen Taster mehr für einen Hard-Reset.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2011)

Ich meine nicht den Taster, sondern daneben war bei mir, glaube ich, immer eine Öffnung, in die man mit einer Stecknadel stechen sollte.


----------



## Hancock (11. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht den Taster, sondern daneben war bei mir, glaube ich, immer eine Öffnung, in die man mit einer Stecknadel stechen sollte.



Hab ich auch gemeint, aber im inneren steckt halt ein Mikrotaster.


----------

